# I Shocked my Mom! (Non-GSD)



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

My mom thought that training Aiden and Yoda was doing nothing. She didn't know what I was training them to do - to "watch me."

Well, today I commented that they are SMART little dogs if you give them a chance, and she was amazed at that. I'm the one that always calls them stupid little terrors. Yoda and Aiden were playing right next to me, and I turned and said, "Watch me!" and they both immediately stopped, sat down, and looked up at me. She was absolutely stunned. It was AWESOME.

I was working with Yoda to focus on me on Tuesday, and practiced it a bit more yesterday, and today I taught Aiden to do it. (Aiden learned in about 2 minutes! WITH distractions!) 

Sorry. I'm just so stoked!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is fantastic.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Yay for you!! What a wonderful feeling it must be







Glad that it got your moms attention so she can see that you can and ARE doing this and doing it well!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!!!! New respect from mom too I bet!


----------

